# Its festival season again.....



## sykostoner69 (Feb 18, 2010)

and I was wondering if anybody on RIU will be attending the All good festival? Furthur will be playing..and I will be there

Well just curious as to who's going to this festival and to discuss all the other music festival.

So yeah post pics or explain memorable experiences (for those who don't know how muchh fun they are). 

Yep
Any and all


----------



## Platipy (Feb 18, 2010)

ANyone of you guys ever heard of Blissfest in N. Michigan. really small festival but pretty cool. I'll be there let me know if any of you will (i doubt it but it would be cool!!)


----------



## sykostoner69 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bump? What does that mean anyway


----------



## sykostoner69 (Feb 18, 2010)

So does everyone on this site just sit in front of the computer and not go out and experiance the world.. if you have never been to a music festival I say you find one close to you and go the best are the ones that you camp out for 3 to 4 days. I know people on here get out now explain your time at the festies


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 18, 2010)

Coachella is coming up, can't wait.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 18, 2010)

Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sykostoner69 (Feb 18, 2010)

No stories of all the awesome finds at the festies last year at allgood I got lsd 25 tripped all weekend the trip was like a super body high it was great. Last year was also my fist year. Went with no money made some oney then spent all the gas money on the lsd25 then had to selll some to make gas money me and my girlfriend were lost trippin through all good trying to find bassnectar we could hear him but not find him...ha les claypool was great trippin it was great...

Hopefully this breaks the ice 

Oh and all we ate was. Giant bag of gold fish and some fruit from our camp neighbors...

Yeah come on stories


----------



## sykostoner69 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nothing at all no festival goers


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 20, 2010)

Any body here herd of festering spncter. Some people say they stink.


----------



## starhawk2888 (Feb 20, 2010)

ne body heard of the wormtown festival??? I'm goin to gathering and camp bisco this year too


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 21, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too much money, not worth it.
AllllllllllllllllllllllGooooooooooooooodddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReefersMcNasty (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm going to all good this year, and grassroots in trumensberg,ny is fucking kickass


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 3, 2010)

I am going to marley fest in austin its going to be sweet


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep not to many festie heads typin here..... Yeah, Im having fun this summer... I like electronic festies more than the hippie jam stuff, although my face will be present for many. I'm always looking forward to Emrg-N-See, Shambala, and Symbiosis... thats my main run.

Its hard when you are addicted to big bass, no matter how far you go into the woods 20,000 watts of KV2 sound shakes the neighbors while they sleep. I think we need to start having "BassCoast" actually on the beach. Point the speakers at the ocean, and really giggle yer insides just right, loose yer face in the bass, all you got left is yer smile style.


----------



## sykostoner69 (Mar 5, 2010)

Love the jam band stuff.....lol but also love the bass just don't know of any festties like that near the maryland area except starscape which the lineup has to get better before I buy tickets but all good is always a definite and bassnectars gonna be there to can't wait. Hoopefully though I don't get lost this time


----------



## snew (Mar 5, 2010)

Any good sites with festival list you know of?


----------



## sykostoner69 (Mar 5, 2010)

Www.consequenceofsound.com
Then click on festival outlook it has a great selection of usa festies canadian and over seas festival
Pick some good ones lol


----------



## sodalite (Apr 4, 2010)

check jambase for festival lists. starhawk ever been to camp bisco? its fucking great i havent missed a year since the it was in van etton. reefers mcnasty i like grassroots myself i grew up going there most summers with my family i either go there or to the great blue heron. its hard to go to everything you want to i usualy go to moedown also. i love festivals im not getting any younger i have to pack them in while i can. i can see myself going to grassroots or the heron when im 50. but places like bisco there is to much grimy shit going down this may be my last year but nothing beats the girls at camp bisco.


----------

